# SS Kowarra — Sunk off Australia 1943



## steveharding (Apr 8, 2008)

For a book project, I'm trying to find out if the SS Kowarra of Australia's Howard Smith Line (built 1916 in Sunderland, UK, and sunk in 1943 by the Japanese sub I-26) was of the same design as the vessels built in the United States during World War I as "Laker" cargo vessels. The design originated in Europe as the "Frederickstad" design, and was built both in the UK and US. I'm also interested in learning the ship's history before her arrival in Australia c. 1919.
Please feel free to contact me directly if you have any details.
Cheers


----------



## Dulcibella (Mar 7, 2008)

*S.S. Kowarra*

Steve:

The following website might interest you:

http://cas.awm.gov.au/photograph/303501

Dulcibella


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Steve.

I can't answer your question, sorry, but noticed that there are some do***ents (24 to be precise) on the KOWARRA held by the NAA.

Sadly no ship plans, that may have helped you with your question on the design, but somes are of DEMS mods. Wonder if any of those might contain something useful? Only one do***ent (7 pages) is already scanned:

SS "Kowarra" - Sinking of by Japanese Submarine

Apart from the photo mentioned by Dulcibella, Picture Australia locates three others (SLV) though they are not of great quality.

regards,
Martin


----------

